# Fusho-Satori-Ryu



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 4, 2005)

Hello Mr. Calkin

I am just curious as to what makes Fusho-Satori-Ryu unique and the foundation in which your art is based upon.   

In other words, If I were a student searching for a new school and I came upon yours and a, let just pretend for the sake of my curiousity...a Kenpo School across the street and a Shotokan next door and a TKD Dojang 1 block away from you.

How would you present your art's uniqueness  to a newbie such as myself ?

Thanks in advance for responding.


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 4, 2005)

There is not a point of how it is different but how it works for you. Fusho-Satori-Ryu was designed as an conformable art. I have many students with different disibilities and some just with preferances. Like if you go to a Tae-Kwon-Do school and you don't like high kicks... Look Out your in the wrong place. Personally I love what EP's Kenpo teaches with the grouped movements in stead of just basic punch kick curriculum. 
We teach you all of the moves and them help you make the art your own. I have one student that loves Kicks so we no only blend his moves but we show him how to use his high kicks safely. then I have a student that has trouble with her knees. so I use the Sticky Hands techniques to let her stay in contact with an opponent and not need her legs. I have a different student that has trouble making the combinations in her head so I teach he more in the Kenpo Style of training her in Groups. She basicly in getting Kenpo training with Delayed Sword, Sword of Destruction, Dance of Death, Clashing Wings and so on.
Also our school is Open minded so if you evnet from a different school we don't tell you how ours is better we try to blend what you know with what we have and have fun. 
Our instructors also have to work with our Self Method.
Self Confidance
Self Esteem
Self Awareaness
Self Discipline
Then Self Defense
We never give a Bad Attitude or a military aproach. Like Telling someone that their Punch is Bad... or The Kick Like a Girl... Like the "Kobra Kai" Type of school. We look for the postive only and try to build the other stuff with out the student knowing. If I see a Punch that is off line or Lacks power. I start by telling the student.."Great Punch.. That was a lot better than last time... Now lets try it again but this time try this........" Thats where I make the change with out them feeling bad about their progress.
I hope this explaines it. It is hard to explaine something like this in type I would have to show some one. That is why we have an poen door policy. All Students and schools welcome. But if your An Insturctor expect to get on the floow and take charge for a bit


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response Mr. Calkin, I appreciate it.  If you don't mind I have few more inquiries. 




			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> There is not a point of how it is different but how it works for you. Fusho-Satori-Ryu was designed as an conformable art. We teach you all of the moves and them help you make the art your own.



So basically, pretty much just like Jeet June Do ?  Whereas it is the student that makes the art, not the art that makes the students philosophy ?




			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> Personally I love what EP's Kenpo teaches with the grouped movements in stead of just basic punch kick curriculum.



So what you're saying is that basics are not taught in your curricullum ?




			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> We never give a Bad Attitude or a military aproach. Like Telling someone that their Punch is Bad... or The Kick Like a Girl... Like the "Kobra Kai" Type of school.



If the military approach to training is removed, then the concept of martial _( Military)_ in the art itself is missing, thus it cannot be called martial arts anymore.   Then what is it then ?  "Arts" that has no martial in it is called Aerobic Kickboxing, Spinxercise or Tay Bow. 




			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> We look for the postive only and try to build the other stuff with out the student knowing. If I see a Punch that is off line or Lacks power. I start by telling the student.."Great Punch.. That was a lot better than last time... Now lets try it again but this time try this........" Thats where I make the change with out them feeling bad about their progress.



But if student shows weakness and wrong execution of techniques, Then giving them positive praises, would that warrant a false sense of accomplishment to those people ?. Pretty much giving a 3 year old a black belt and letting parents that now their child can defend himself/herself out of the street because he/she now has a black belt.

If you don't mind me asking, what is your qualification as an instructor ?  Are you certified thru some proffesional known organization ?

Thanks for the response Mr. Calkin


----------



## chinto01 (May 4, 2005)

I would also be interested in your credentials and what your base art is. Alot of the concepts you speak about are found in Okinawan dojos as far as people feeling good about themselves. Please tell us more as I would also like to know who granted you the title of Soke?


----------



## The Kai (May 4, 2005)

Actually learning "all the moves" can be a lifetime of training!


All combinations start and end with good basics, putting a bunch of crappyu techniques in a row, now you have a line of crap

Unfortunatly there is a right and a wrong way to do the techniqiues.  Sometimes being nice is the way to go but sometimes you gotta emphasisize on the bad things


----------



## hardheadjarhead (May 4, 2005)

chinto01 said:
			
		

> I would also be interested in your credentials and what your base art is. Alot of the concepts you speak about are found in Okinawan dojos as far as people feeling good about themselves. Please tell us more as I would also like to know who granted you the title of Soke?




His credentials are posted here on his web site:

http://www.goldendragondojo.com/renshibio.html

http://www.goldendragondojo.com/Certificates.html

I also have several questions.

I'd be interested to hear about the "live in" arrangements at the Black Star Ninjutsu academy.  Your parents had no qualms about a thirteen year old living in such circumstances?  Was room and board provided?  How much did it cost your parents for this service?

I understand you practice(d) "Iron Shirt" chi kung, and you learned this between the ages of six and eight.  Do you still practice this, and if so, where and how have you tested your skills?  How long did it take you to master?  How effective is it, say, against a boxer?

Your web site also says you created your own style, Golden Dragon karate, at the age of seventeen and began teaching.    Given that your studies had been a combined four years of tutelage in kung fu, aikido, and ninjutsu--what motivated you to use the term "karate" as a title for your system?

I also am somewhat confused by your statement on another thread,  *Strating [sic]your own System, That is the Question???????*:

_That is always a good question. As for Starting your own system. I think several things need to apply._

_1 You should have time in the arts. Not just 3-5 years but time... I have been in the arts 37 years...

2 You should hold ranks in all the systems your new art is going to be made out of. So you understand the arts. Our system is made of, Ninjitsu, Shaolin Kung-Fu, Aikido, Kenpo, ect.. and I hold at least a 1st degree Black in all of these and permission to teach them. I also put Jui-Jitsu in our system (I have little experence in it) But my Co-Instructor is a Black Belt of 14 years in the style so it is his knowledge that is added.
_


I note a contradiction in paragraph one of your statement above.  You say 3-5 years in the arts is inadequate prior to starting a system, yet you had four years of formal training prior to starting your own style of Golden Dragon.  Clarification?

Paragraph two above  suggests you earned black belts in kung fu and ninjustu, yet you failed to mention that on your web site, merely listing your two and one year of training in each respectively.  Do you plan on updating that site?

It appears you earned a second dan in Yami Umi Do within a one year period.  The web site does not make this clear.  Is this in fact the case?



Regards,


Steve


----------



## chinto01 (May 4, 2005)

I also have questions as to your training and your ranks especially the one that grants you Soke. In reading your website there seems to be gaps in your training. What did you do between the years stated? Did you train with a formal instructor or on your own? Perhaps it was time off? I would also like to know more about the orgaization that granted you Soke. Did the World Combat Martial Artist Assoc. test you and if so when? Who was on the board and what are the requirements? Please enlighten us!


----------



## clfsean (May 4, 2005)

I'd be most interested in hearing about the qi gong & other CMA training listed. Especially the wai gong xing training. Those were an unusual grouping & I'm curious to hear how that happened & get the lineage info on it.


----------



## chinto01 (May 4, 2005)

O.K.boys and girls this appears to be the classic case of you pay us a certain amount of dollars and we certify your rank. I call b.s. on this whole system and the founder in general. Anyone second the motion? The following is an interesting read that most of us have probably have seen before. Also check out the following site that verifies his other ranks eaglefederation.com.  Nowhere on this gentlemans site does he display his certificates from his original instructors.


Membership into the World Combat Martial Artists Association is open to all reality Combat Martial Arts instructors and practitioners, regardless of style or system, who believe in the practice and instruction of close quarter reality Martial Arts, for military, law enforcement, corporate/executive security and street self defense. 
We are a young & growing association with our lifeblood dependant on a thriving membership roster of highly qualified and respected individuals. As our memberships expand, so will the benefits of being a part of the WCMAA. Already our roster contains an impressive list of world renowned Martial Artists from the United States, Indonesia, Sweden, Russia, England, Germany, Canada, Denmark, Romania, Isreal, Pakistan, India, Iran and China, and the list is growing.
*Important Note* The WCMAA does not sell, award or issue rank, nor do we grant Sokeship, Headfounder or Grandmaster titles. We only give recognition to the individuals accomplishments and developements that have been recognised and registered by legitimate and verifiable organisations, associations and federations, and the members alone are responsible for all rank & title claimed.
Membership applications are reviewed bi-yearly.


----------



## clfsean (May 4, 2005)

:bs:


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 4, 2005)

Ok Guys ! Lets give Soke Calkin a chance to answer these interesting questions. Lets not denounced him as of yet him.  

Mr. Calkin, let it be known that even Funakoshi himself was under scrutiny when he took Karate to Japan, He however was able to prove himself that the goverment ok's him to start a karate curriculom in Japan. 

We may all be purist here, for all we know you are truly what you say you are.  I also asked of you to avoid giving threat such as " Come down to my dojo and I'll show what I am made of"

We appreciate your sincere effort of showing and introducing inside your art.


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 4, 2005)

Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Ok Guys ! Lets give Soke Calkin a chance to answer these interesting questions. Lets not denounced him as of yet him.
> 
> Mr. Calkin, let it be known that even Funakoshi himself was under scrutiny when he took Karate to Japan, He however was able to prove himself that the goverment ok's him to start a karate curriculom in Japan.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your questions It may take a while but I will try to answer them All. At this time I would like to address a few. 
1: I didn't mean to make a threat by saying come on down. I have an open door posicy and feel it is hard to explain some questions. I would welcome a vist from anyone in the area so I can offer the answers with demonstration not just words. and I don't mean fight, but to share ideas and let the person experience what I have to offer first hand.
2: My Iron Shirt training was not from 6-8 years old. I din't begin that training until I was 16 and I have worked with several instructors to improve it. At this time I can absorb a full side kick from a Black Belt rank and have been listed as (Basicly Unchoakable.) I do demonstrations of 2x4s broken with my abdomin and back and 2x2s over the soft bone areas. I have had training with the Shaolin chi wheel which is basicly a 400lbs stone wheel that you run your fingers through up to your elbows I also work with iron palm training.
3: I don't like to compair to JKD because God knows I'm no Bruce Lee. But the idea of taking what I felt worked and using it. Like in Aikido when they make it a Jutsi and hold on the the opponet...Instead of having the Uki hold on.
I have blended and taken from my past training.
4:Basics are taught in our school but we start right away teaching the combinations as well.
5:Martial Means Fighting Not Only Military. You can have a Martial Art that is not Miltary, Just like Aikido is the Soft way not the Marine's Way.. 
6:You don't have to hit simeone over the head to make them learn I did an article for Martial Arts Professional Magazine that spove of.. "The Louder We Yell The More They Close There Ears." Some times a Kind Wisper can be heard and understood better than a loud voice.
7: As for the Living Arrangements at Black Star Academy.. WOW it was great. It was in Garlin Tx and my Father was playing Ball in Tx at the time. I joined and lived right there with my Mom & Dads full permission. They know of my love for the arts and tryed to help me. Mr. David Frost was the top instructor and he didn't give Black Belts so to speek. You started with a White Sash and there were 7 stages of learning. Several Students only came for 10 weeks or the summer... and even a few that only trained on the weekends. I lived there 24/7 for 1 1/4 years I trained everyday along with the basic chores that we all had. I'm not sure but I believe the cost at that time was $400.00 a month and everything was included. Food, Uniforms Training. With in the time I was there I reached a Black Sash Instructor grade. and for the last month I was there I was assisting the instructors.
8: Whe I started teaching "Golden Dragon Karate was the beginning of thinking about my own style. I was still training with other instructors and many times teaching in their schools but I was doing some side teaching of my own thing and that was just what I called it at the time. I wasn't even offering Rank at that time just training.
9: My ranking in Kung-Fu was Red Sash Instructor. I trained first with Master Lei Tai Soong then I worked with Sifu, George Little and Sifu Allen Tayler, They all honored my past training and kept moving me up. For the last 10 years I have had the honor of training under Sifu/Lama David Moore and I still train with him. In Samada and Lu Ling Sao. Not to mention that he is keeping my Iron Shirt strong and not letting me forgit my past training.
10: Yami-Umi-Do was changed into Tsunami-Ryu and my training was for many more than 1 year I helped the Master Instructor of Yami-Umi-Do build Tsunami-Ryu and it was formalized by the JKA.
11: I know that this is a hard subject but. I recieve Soke from several Sorces. WCMAA, Eagle Foundation Sokeship board. (This Board required..Manuals, Videos of my trining skill and style, a Resume, Letters of recamendation from several of my instructors...) It was a 9 month trial to get it recognized. I also have been recognized by several other sokeship councils. I have NEVER Paid for a rank.. I have never been given a rank I earned all I have and Built the best style I could in My opinion. I don't take anything from any other style or school I feel all Martial Artist are Brothers and should share Ideas and training. I keep hearing about this Ashida Kim.... Until the forums started mentioning him I had only hear of him from his books. I don't know if he is fake or not. But he has brought Ninja Training to a Large Mass with his books. You have to give him credit for that.

I am just so disturbed by the lack of respect and the speed one in here is labled. These ones that Claim that someone in fake dosen't know this person or their style. I built my own system because I hated the Closed Minded Style Spacific Instructors out there. All Martial Arts is valid. and I know there are some fakes and Bad Instructors. But I can offer only my word and heart that I am not one of them. If you can not believe this. I am Sorry. I love the arts and have and Would nover do anything to disrespect it. 

I hope these answered some of your questions.


----------



## dubljay (May 4, 2005)

I would like to commend Mr. Calkins with the patients he has shown on these forums.


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> I recieve Soke from several Sorces. WCMAA, Eagle Foundation Sokeship board. (This Board required..Manuals, Videos of my trining skill and style, a Resume, Letters of recamendation from several of my instructors...)


  Was there an in-person demonstration in addition to teh videos?



> I keep hearing about this Ashida Kim.... Until the forums started mentioning him I had only hear of him from his books. I don't know if he is fake or not. But he has brought Ninja Training to a Large Mass with his books. You have to give him credit for that.


  I disagree with you here.



> I am just so disturbed by the lack of respect and the speed one in here is labled.


 You may well be a great martial artist, and a great instructor...but you're not a Soke, as a matter of definition, and that's the issue, I'm afraid. It taints your other accomplishments to add an inappropriate "title of nobility" like this. 

  If you disagree about the meaning of Soke, I understand but cannot concur.


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 5, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> Thank you for all your questions It may take a while but I will try to answer them All. At this time I would like to address a few.
> 1: I didn't mean to make a threat by saying come on down. I have an open door posicy and feel it is hard to explain some questions. I would welcome a vist from anyone in the area so I can offer the answers with demonstration not just words. and I don't mean fight, but to share ideas and let the person experience what I have to offer first hand.



Maybe perhaps a video on the net is in order then ,  I am sure you have a copy since you submitted one to the Eagle Federation, Otherwise it should not be to hard to find someone with digital camera. We would love to see you in action Soke Calkin !




			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> 2: My Iron Shirt training was not from 6-8 years old. I din't begin that training until I was 16 and I have worked with several instructors to improve it. At this time I can absorb a full side kick from a Black Belt rank and have been listed as (Basicly Unchoakable.) I do demonstrations of 2x4s broken with my abdomin and back and 2x2s over the soft bone areas. I have had training with the Shaolin chi wheel which is basicly a 400lbs stone wheel that you run your fingers through up to your elbows I also work with iron palm training.



So basically we can safely assumed that you are well versed in the Chinese martial arts system ? 








			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> 3: I don't like to compair to JKD because God knows I'm no Bruce Lee. But the idea of taking what I felt worked and using it. Like in Aikido when they make it a Jutsi and hold on the the opponet...Instead of having the Uki hold on. I have blended and taken from my past training.




I am not quite sure what jutsi means and Uki I assume you mean Uke. 





			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> 4:Basics are taught in our school but we start right away teaching the combinations as well.



So a white belt comes in your class for the first day, he/she is expected to perform  Oi Jodan Zuki, Gyaku Zuki, mawashi geri and Gyaku zuki at the start?  Don't you think that this is a sloppy way of training Mr. Calkin ?  Understand one thing that bad technique are the hardest to fix when student continues to train in a sloppy manner, then again you should know that as you do have 37 years of training experience under your belt.





			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> :Martial Means Fighting Not Only Military. You can have a Martial Art that is not Miltary, Just like Aikido is the Soft way not the Marine's Way..



Here you might be wrong on this interpretation Martial means MILITARY as in  relating to the armed forces; "martial law"   Fighting can be described as a confrontation between opposing groups in which each attempts to harm or gain power over the other, as with bodily force or weapons. 

Aikido is hardly a soft art Mr. Calkin, It can be physically demanding as karate.   Think of Ukemi and god knows I hate being an Uke in Shihonage waza.  I am curious as to how it took you a year to get a black belt in Aikido when I have trained in the traiditional art for 6 years and still shoshinsha level.





			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> 6:You don't have to hit simeone over the head to make them learn I did an article for Martial Arts Professional Magazine that spove of.. "The Louder We Yell The More They Close There Ears." Some times a Kind Wisper can be heard and understood better than a loud voice.



How can someone such as yourself gained entry as a writer for Martial Arts magazine when a majority of your informations posted in various threads are horribly inaccurate.  A good example you thought that Bruce Lee was a golden glove fighter ?  And Kabuki was a chinese theater ? 

Mr Calkin, english is hardly my primary language, but I am doing everything I can to make sure the spelling and grammar are correct. 





			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> 8: Whe I started teaching "Golden Dragon Karate was the beginning of thinking about my own style. I was still training with other instructors and many times teaching in their schools but I was doing some side teaching of my own thing and that was just what I called it at the time. I wasn't even offering Rank at that time just training.



I am not quite sure what you meant by the above statement, from what I read it seems that you were conspiring to create by using your instructors style into yours. Am I right ?




			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> 9: My ranking in Kung-Fu was Red Sash Instructor. I trained first with Master Lei Tai Soong then I worked with Sifu, George Little and Sifu Allen Tayler, They all honored my past training and kept moving me up. For the last 10 years I have had the honor of training under Sifu/Lama David Moore and I still train with him. In Samada and Lu Ling Sao. Not to mention that he is keeping my Iron Shirt strong and not letting me forgit my past training.



I am not familiar with the Chinese martial arts system. maybe others can inquire about this part.




			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> 10: Yami-Umi-Do was changed into Tsunami-Ryu and my training was for many more than 1 year I helped the Master Instructor of Yami-Umi-Do build Tsunami-Ryu and it was formalized by the JKA.



I have never heard of Yami-Umi-Do ?  What is this style can you tell us more and Tsunami ryu is "formalized" by JKA ?  I am assuming you mean to state that Tsunami Ryu is affiliated by Japan Karate Association (JKA) ?





			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> 11: I know that this is a hard subject but. I recieve Soke from several Sorces. WCMAA, Eagle Foundation Sokeship board. (This Board required..Manuals, Videos of my trining skill and style, a Resume, Letters of recamendation from several of my instructors...) It was a 9 month trial to get it recognized. I also have been recognized by several other sokeship councils.




Otsuka, Nagamine , Funakoshi, Mabuni, Ueshiba, are just few examples of masters who never used the title Soke.  Are you saying that you have far better achievement in the art than these great men ?

Eagle Federation, What governing power gave them the authority to bestow titles.  I see in their site that you can be a knight as well ?   Have you heard of the Butokukai Mr Calkin ?

Well, its was created  under the authority of the Ministry of Education and the endorsement of Emperor to solidify, promote, and standardize all martial disciplines and systems. It was the first official martial arts institution of Japan sanctioned by the authority of the national government.




			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> I have NEVER Paid for a rank.. I have never been given a rank I earned all I have and Built the best style I could in My opinion. I don't take anything from any other style or school I feel all Martial Artist are Brothers and should share Ideas and training.



So you're saying that these federation gave you the certificates recognizing you as a 10th dan grandmaster / Soke all for free ?





			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> I keep hearing about this Ashida Kim.... Until the forums started mentioning him I had only hear of him from his books. I don't know if he is fake or not. But he has brought Ninja Training to a Large Mass with his books. You have to give him credit for that.



Sure Mr. Calkin, Give Ashida Kim all the credits for selling the most misinformed , false and bad training tips.   Did you buy one of his books Mr. Calkin ? 




			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> I am just so disturbed by the lack of respect and the speed one in here is labled. These ones that Claim that someone in fake dosen't know this person or their style. I built my own system because I hated the Closed Minded Style Spacific Instructors out there.




Mr. Calkin, you are pointing your finger to people whom you felt did not give you the respect you deserved. Do you know what where the rest of your fingers are pointing at Mr. Calkin ?  Yup directly back at you !   

You named your style Fusho-Satori-Ryu which is Japanese, You hold a title which is japanese. Your organization gives out title in japanese which they apparently do not have linked to Japan or Okinawa.   You are desecrating a culture and its arts in which you have no apparent link to Mr. Calkin.  In Japan Imitation is not a form of flatery,  it is a form of dishonesty.  You are fooling the american public in thinking that your system has linked to Koryo Budo.  

You build your own system because your instructors are close minded, then why not chose another who isn't ?  




			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> All Martial Arts is valid. and I know there are some fakes and Bad Instructors. But I can offer only my word and heart that I am not one of them. If you can not believe this. I am Sorry. I love the arts and have and Would nover do anything to disrespect it.



Not all martial arts are valid, since Martial arts is unregulated by the goverment, there are far more fakes and bad instructors out there than you can imagine. 





			
				SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> I hope these answered some of your questions.



Well, not quite Mr. Calkin, As your response created more questions.


----------



## Don Roley (May 5, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> I keep hearing about this Ashida Kim.... Until the forums started mentioning him I had only hear of him from his books. I don't know if he is fake or not. But he has brought Ninja Training to a Large Mass with his books. You have to give him credit for that.



Mr Calkins,

I understand you are not very knowledgable about martial arts in general and true ninjutsu in particular. But the statement that Ashida Kim brought ninjutsu to _anyone_ is false.

Kim and his ilk of glory seeking frauds have probably forever poisoned the data base with their false view of ninjutsu and what it is and was. It is not only that he gave himself rank and created a lineage out of thin air (despicable in itself and people that cannot show proof of the teachers they claim are unforgivable)- but rather that he wrote so much that was so wrong but accepted by so many people.

Speaking of which- I see that you claim to have trained under Black Star ninjitsu. Based on your writings here, I can see that you know less than a student of six months in my dojo and so I have my doubts about the integrity of your instructor. You have my sympathy for spending so much time under a person who taught you what you wrote about ninjutsu on martialtalk- which was totally wrong. I have an interest in the various frauds claiming to teach ninjutsu and hold out the hope of actually finding a legitimate teacher outside of the school I train in here in Japan. Because the student is a mirror of his teacher- and I have seen wha tyou have written, I fear that this is definately not a case of a school that can actually be traced to Japan. If you could give us some information about running down your old instructor or anything else that could help I would appreciate it.


----------



## elder999 (May 5, 2005)

Soke Calkins, (Calkins _Soke_?) I see on your webpage that you studied Lo Meng style gung fu. Could you tell us a little about this rare style?


----------



## clfsean (May 5, 2005)

I'm still waiting to have the question I asked yesterday answered on his CMA training as well... 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=388311&postcount=8


----------



## chinto01 (May 5, 2005)

Well I would like to begin by thanking Mr.Calkins for his response. Most people would not even have replied so once again I thank you. My concern with this is that here is another style with a founder that has no real roots in one specific art. He has trained a little here and a little there but has never gone above the rank of nidan in any system. Then he breaks off and begins his own system upon which he is then granted 10th dan and then Soke. I would like to know what your philosophy for training is? What do you hope to achieve? What are the forms in your system and what is your lineage? How do you explain your style to your students? My frustration lies in the fact that your "title" is granted by an American Council that you never had to stand before. You sent in video tapes and references and nothing more and you did pay for your rank sir when you got your certificates. They had your cash in their hands did you really expect them to say no to you? I am curious to know how you went from nidan to 10th dan as for most people it takes a lifetime and some never achieve it. The problem with the american martial arts is that there is a Sensei on every corner and most do not truley understand what the word means. Now we have people starting their own systems and then trying to legitimize them by having organizations grant them the title of Soke. This is what leads to B.S. martial arts. If this pattern keeps up the true martial arts will be extinct. Okinawan and Japanese arts will soon be replaced by these hybrid arts and the tradition will be gone. As one who deeply loves the Okinawan arts I never want to see this happen. In closing I urge you to be careful "Soke" you have a great responsibility on your hands. Training people to punch and kick is one thing. Teaching them to have compassion, character, and morals is something totally different. The martial artist without any of the previously mentioned qualities is nothing more than a street fighter.


----------



## The Kai (May 5, 2005)

> 2: My Iron Shirt training was not from 6-8 years old. I din't begin that training until I was 16 and I have worked with several instructors to improve it. At this time I can absorb a full side kick from a Black Belt rank and have been listed as (Basicly Unchoakable.) I do demonstrations of 2x4s broken with my abdomin and back and 2x2s over the soft bone areas. I have had training with the Shaolin chi wheel which is basicly a 400lbs stone wheel that you run your fingers through up to your elbows I also work with iron palm training.


Yes I've seen these tricks in the past and i don't believe-again this is my own belief-that these tricks do not belong in conversation with serious, knowlegable martial artists



> 3: I don't like to compair to JKD because God knows I'm no Bruce Lee. But the idea of taking what I felt worked and using it. Like in Aikido when they make it a Jutsi and hold on the the opponet...Instead of having the Uki hold on.


 Boy I have no idea what you are trying to say, but if what you are trying to get at is that Jujitsu is a hard form of Aikido. You are a little of in your history and practice of both these arts



> 4:Basics are taught in our school but we start right away teaching the combinations as well.


Basics are the foundation, rushing thru these stage will lead to problems



> 5:Martial Means Fighting Not Only Military. You can have a Martial Art that is not Miltary, Just like Aikido is the Soft way not the Marine's Way..


I think the point has been made about the softness of Aikido training allready



> 6:You don't have to hit simeone over the head to make them learn I did an article for Martial Arts Professional Magazine that spove of.. "The Louder We Yell The More They Close There Ears." Some times a Kind Wisper can be heard and understood better than a loud voice.


Yea, I know I always talk at the top of my lungs, maybe i should'nt?





> 9: My ranking in Kung-Fu was Red Sash Instructor. I trained first with Master Lei Tai Soong then I worked with Sifu, George Little and Sifu Allen Tayler, They all honored my past training and kept moving me up. For the last 10 years I have had the honor of training under Sifu/Lama David Moore and I still train with him. In Samada and Lu Ling Sao. Not to mention that he is keeping my Iron Shirt strong and not letting me forgit my past training.


Yea, I looked at David Moore website-I suggest that everyone should and form your own opinion




> I am just so disturbed by the lack of respect and the speed one in here is labled. These ones that Claim that someone in fake dosen't know this person or their style. I built my own system because I hated the Closed Minded Style Spacific Instructors out there. All Martial Arts is valid. and I know there are some fakes and Bad Instructors. But I can offer only my word and heart that I am not one of them. If you can not believe this. I am Sorry. I love the arts and have and Would nover do anything to disrespect it.


When you firste posted it semed overly contrived and egotistic, the whole "call me Maestro thing"
I hope these answered some of your questions.[/QUOTE]


----------



## clfsean (May 5, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Yea, I looked at David Moore website-I suggest that everyone should and form your own opinion


There's a website??

**Update**

Found it... OMG!
:bs:


----------



## chinto01 (May 5, 2005)

My friends I believe it may be time to put this puppy to bed. There will always be people believeing they can do it better and faster than their own instructors. opening a dojo is one thing but creating your own style is something totally different. Mr.Calkins has been asked in a previous post to verify who granted him 10th dan. He has yet to answer that question nor do I believe it will be answered. We have to assume then that this can drag on and on. We will have to live with it and we cannot undo what he has done. He is off doing his own thing and if not for his post I would know nothing about him. I can still sleep at night knowing that my students have been taught an art with history and roots. The only ones who will suffer by his actions are his students. Let this serve as a lesson to us however how important it is to teach our students of the past. Make them aware of their martial arts roots, and above all let them know that a title is just that a title a piece of paper does not justify the person his actions do. Once again Mr.Calkin good luck and I wish your students luck.


----------



## The Kai (May 5, 2005)

Yes-I hope you students luck too


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 5, 2005)

chinto01 said:
			
		

> My friends I believe it may be time to put this puppy to bed. There will always be people believeing they can do it better and faster than their own instructors. opening a dojo is one thing but creating your own style is something totally different. Mr.Calkins has been asked in a previous post to verify who granted him 10th dan. He has yet to answer that question nor do I believe it will be answered. We have to assume then that this can drag on and on. We will have to live with it and we cannot undo what he has done. He is off doing his own thing and if not for his post I would know nothing about him. I can still sleep at night knowing that my students have been taught an art with history and roots. The only ones who will suffer by his actions are his students. Let this serve as a lesson to us however how important it is to teach our students of the past. Make them aware of their martial arts roots, and above all let them know that a title is just that a title a piece of paper does not justify the person his actions do. Once again Mr.Calkin good luck and I wish your students luck.



Well said Chinto01 !


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 5, 2005)

Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> So basically we can safely assumed that you are well versed in the Chinese martial arts system ?


 
 Yes But As I state I am always learning I am the continueing student.






			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> I am not quite sure what jutsi means and Uki I assume you mean Uke.


Sorry I'm not a top level typer. Yes the Uke being the student holding the wrist as the Aikido Stucent just turns. and the UKE could but doesn't let go beacuse he is not suppose to.





			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> So a white belt comes in your class for the first day, he/she is expected to perform Oi Jodan Zuki, Gyaku Zuki, mawashi geri and Gyaku zuki at the start? Don't you think that this is a sloppy way of training Mr. Calkin ? Understand one thing that bad technique are the hardest to fix when student continues to train in a sloppy manner, then again you should know that as you do have 37 years of training experience under your belt.


 This is why I hate trying to explaine myself on line. This is not what I said. My students do learn all of these techniques but slowly. We will ad them in different ranks. For example The Above Stasted Round House Kick and Reverse Punce come in Yellow Belt,  But As soon as they leanr them they start being trained in Defensive combinations with them not just the bacis moves and having to figure out the compinations on their own.




			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Here you might be wrong on this interpretation Martial means MILITARY as in relating to the armed forces; "martial law" Fighting can be described as a confrontation between opposing groups in which each attempts to harm or gain power over the other, as with bodily force or weapons.
> 
> Aikido is hardly a soft art Mr. Calkin, It can be physically demanding as karate. Think of Ukemi and god knows I hate being an Uke in Shihonage waza. I am curious as to how it took you a year to get a black belt in Aikido when I have trained in the traiditional art for 6 years and still shoshinsha level..


There are Goho and Joho  Hard and Soft in every art but you see the soft mostly in the Chinese arts. Karate has became very straight line. many style just now returning to their circles. (When I say now I don't mean last week) And of Karate Aikido is the soft art using the attackers own energy against him. Not forse.. YES THERE ARE SOME HARD MOVES IN AIKIDO we could go back and forth on this all day. I seem to respect everyones opinion in these forums and everone seems not to like the opinions of others.






			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> How can someone such as yourself gained entry as a writer for Martial Arts magazine when a majority of your informations posted in various threads are horribly inaccurate. A good example you thought that Bruce Lee was a golden glove fighter ? And Kabuki was a chinese theater ?
> 
> Mr Calkin, english is hardly my primary language, but I am doing everything I can to make sure the spelling and grammar are correct.


This just goes to prove that you don't want to see someone elses opinion. These Magazines are run by top Martial Artist and the editors have been in contact wth me for several articles. As for my typing... Thats what Spell Checker is for But they dont have that in here that I know of....






			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> I am not quite sure what you meant by the above statement, from what I read it seems that you were conspiring to create by using your instructors style into yours. Am I right ?


This is just what I'm talking about.. I mention that I took some of my training over the years and blended it into a style I felt worked and you come up with..."*you were conspiring to create by using your instructors style into yours. Am I right*" There was no CONSPIRING... My instructors even helped me in my efforts. 




			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> I have never heard of Yami-Umi-Do ? What is this style can you tell us more and Tsunami ryu is "formalized" by JKA ? I am assuming you mean to state that Tsunami Ryu is affiliated by Japan Karate Association (JKA) ?


Yami-Umi-Do was created By Mark Wagner based on Isshin-Ryu, Shotakan and Shorin Ryu. All he had ranks in and He also worked with Angi Uezu. When he FORMILIZED Tsunami-Ryu he had it done throught the help of the JKA.





			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Otsuka, Nagamine , Funakoshi, Mabuni, Ueshiba, are just few examples of masters who never used the title Soke. Are you saying that you have far better achievement in the art than these great men ?


Their choice not to use titles is theirs. I do not take anything away from them. They are some of the greatest Martial Artist. I have had the Honor of working with many great masters some of which use Soke Some that do not. I have worked hard for what I have and when the title of Shodai Soke was awarded to me I CHOSE to use it. I'm sorry that it ruffles your feathers but if it does than I'm sorry. I worked hard in my training and Built my system and the Founder title was bestowed upon me and I will use it with pride. If the Emperor of Japan has a problem with that I would be honored to talk to him and have HIM judge my style (Not By Fighting) (I feel I have to put this in because so many think Judgeing or Checking out means I 'm challanging.) in person not over a computer I would be honored to show him my heart and I am sure he would agree.




			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> So you're saying that these federation gave you the certificates recognizing you as a 10th dan grandmaster / Soke all for free ?


Yes. I would be suspecting of one that made you pay for it. Iknow of many Black Belt Mills in Magazines that offer Black Belt through the mail and just send them $300.00 that you will get videos every month for a year and a Black belt at the end.... I resurched these and found that they were doing the best they could to get as much information as possible on every applicant. I know they ran me through the  ringer to get all my info. It wasn't just a quick thing. I resurched them and they resurched me. As for the 10th Dan... If one creats a system and the information takes up 10 dan ranks ... If my system only went to 5th degree and I held that rank in my system then nobody would complain... But When you build a system with 10 degrees If I were not listed as a 10th degree how would I ever advance someone to the top rank.... OK lets see the Top Instructor Founder of this system is a 5th degree Black Belt or a 7th degree Balck Belt...But the system ranks to 10th degree????




			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Sure Mr. Calkin, Give Ashida Kim all the credits for selling the most misinformed , false and bad training tips. Did you buy one of his books Mr. Calkin ?


First of all It is Calkins not Calkin... Also I never said that Ashida Kim wrote great books I said that he did great things for tha art. Look at David Caradine. He had very little training when he walk the world in Kung-Fu but it was great for the art. And yes I have bought some of his books in the past along with SK Hayes and others I have a wide libarary of matial arts books.




			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Mr. Calkin, you are pointing your finger to people whom you felt did not give you the respect you deserved. Do you know what where the rest of your fingers are pointing at Mr. Calkin ? Yup directly back at you !


I came to this site to share opinion and views It was me that people pointed at. I now where my art and training came from. I never asked you to prove your self. I respect your statements and Would never doubt you like you have done to me. I do not knoe you so I have no way to disprove anything you say.. But you seem to Know me. Have we met in a Past Life, Do you Watch me train through my Dojo Window....? How do you know me well enough to point fingers and say that what I do and who I am is fake...? You don't.



			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> You named your style Fusho-Satori-Ryu which is Japanese, You hold a title which is japanese. Your organization gives out title in japanese which they apparently do not have linked to Japan or Okinawa. You are desecrating a culture and its arts in which you have no apparent link to Mr. Calkin. In Japan Imitation is not a form of flatery, it is a form of dishonesty. You are fooling the american public in thinking that your system has linked to Koryo Budo.


I am an Executive Chef and if I open a resturant and sell Mexican food do I have to get permission from the Mexican Government??
I never claim that my style came from Japan. I only claim that the roots of all Martial Arts including my own came from the same spring as all other Martial Arts. and that All Martial Artist and Styles are Brothers. That is my claim. I use Karate because most of the styles I learned were Karate. Eventhough I did add some Kung-Fu to the system it is not on the top to show as much. My students find it built into the system. You show me one place where I claim to be a member of any Koryo Budo. I state where my training came from and I teack a Basicly Japanese style with hints of American Kenpo, Chinese Kung-Fu, Thai Fighting and Ideas and groups of movements from Korean karate as well. That is why it is called a Blended Mixed Martial Arts system.




			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Not all martial arts are valid, since Martial arts is unregulated by the goverment, there are far more fakes and bad instructors out there than you can imagine.


Unfortunatly this has some basis in truth. There are fakes out there and Bad Instructors. To tell you the truth I have found More Bad Instructors with Credentials than with out. I know of a guy with a 7th degree Black in Isshin Ryu with Instructor liniage back to Grand Master Tatsuo Shimabuku and I wouldn't send my worst enemy to train with him. He has very poor attitude and only cares about the money he makes in his dojo.

I just hope that the time I take out of my day to answers these constant doubts is not a waist of my time. I would enjoy to trade knowledge instead of batting back poor attitude and doubters.


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 5, 2005)

chinto01 said:
			
		

> Mr.Calkins has been asked in a previous post to verify who granted him 10th dan. He has yet to answer that question nor do I believe it will be answered.


I have answered this question several times it is just that people in thes forum don't want to admit the answer so they continue to doubt it. I have spend way more time answering questions. I came into this site to share not be judged.


----------



## TimoS (May 5, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Yea, I looked at David Moore website-I suggest that everyone should and form your own opinion



From the web page of David Moore:



> "I may be the last living Kung-Fu master on the planet Earth," remarks Sifu David Moore.



Riiight....   

That just about says it all


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 5, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Boy I have no idea what you are trying to say, but if what you are trying to get at is that Jujitsu is a hard form of Aikido. You are a little of in your history and practice of both these arts.


Never when I say Jitsu I mean the Combat aspect. Such as Aikido is the traditional and Aiki-Jitsu takes Akik training and makes it more combat ready. The same basic moves but now you pin the had instead of having the uke hold on.


----------



## TimoS (May 5, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> Karate has became very straight line.



Some, maybe, most certainly not all!


----------



## TimoS (May 5, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> Such as Aikido is the traditional and Aiki-Jitsu takes Akik training and makes it more combat ready.



Not quite sure what you're saying here. Are saying that Aikijutsu comes from Aikido ? Or in other words, aikijutsu uses the techniques of aikido ?


----------



## chinto01 (May 5, 2005)

Mr.Calkins thank you again for your reply. At least you answered one of the questions that has been haunting me and that is to see upon creating your own system you promoted yourself to 10th dan and then sought out an organization to validate your rank and system. I hope you can see the point that I am trying to make that you have taken it upon yourself to group yourself with some of the greatest masters in kara-te. Miyagi, Chibanna, Motobu, Itosu, Matsumura, The Shimabukuros, Kyan, and any of the other founders. Having read numerous publications on all of these men I would like to know how you come to the conclusion that you are of the same caliber as them? I have posted numerous time on this subject and if you would be so kind I would appreciate some answers to my questions.

thanks


----------



## The Kai (May 5, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> Never when I say Jitsu I mean the Combat aspect. Such as Aikido is the traditional and Aiki-Jitsu takes Akik training and makes it more combat ready. The same basic moves but now you pin the had instead of having the uke hold on.


Actually Aki-Jitsu is the older art, or more traditional art.  Aikido or Aki-Jitsu the jhand pins should be there either way


----------



## The Kai (May 5, 2005)

_My students find it built into the system. You show me one place where I claim to be a member of any Koryo Budo. I state where my training came from and I teack a Basicly Japanese style with hints of American Kenpo, Chinese Kung-Fu, Thai Fighting and Ideas and groups of movements from Korean karate as well. That is why it is called a Blended Mixed Martial Arts system._

First of how old are you exactly?? 
 I can speak of the Muay Thai, you really need it understand the arts more before you claim to teach them!!

_just goes to prove that you don't want to see someone elses opinion. These Magazines are run by top Martial Artist and the editors have been in contact wth me for several articles. As for my typing... Thats what Spell Checker is for But they dont have that in here that I know of....

_The editorial that you wrote for the NAPMA mag, is basically an opinion piece,  As far as your history page on your website. I don't think I would tell and okinwan or a japanese that "Okinwa is Japanese"
Also Shorin ryu is a product of Shuri Te(not Suri te), Nha Te and Tomari Te


----------



## TimoS (May 5, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Also Shorin ryu is a product of Shuri Te(not Suri te), Nha Te and Tomari Te



Actually a blend of Shuri te and Tomari te. Naha te didn't have much to do with Shorin traditions in general (except for Isshin ryu)


----------



## The Kai (May 5, 2005)

My bad,


----------



## TimoS (May 5, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> My bad,



Well, no harm and besides, as I've understood it, back in those days the masters interacted with each other quite a lot, so there must have been some cross pollination. What I meant that Shorin traditions are *mostly* based on teachings of Shuri and Tomari area traditions


----------



## Don Roley (May 5, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Speaking of which- I see that you claim to have trained under Black Star ninjitsu. Based on your writings here, I can see that you know less than a student of six months in my dojo and so I have my doubts about the integrity of your instructor. You have my sympathy for spending so much time under a person who taught you what you wrote about ninjutsu on martialtalk- which was totally wrong. I have an interest in the various frauds claiming to teach ninjutsu and hold out the hope of actually finding a legitimate teacher outside of the school I train in here in Japan. Because the student is a mirror of his teacher- and I have seen wha tyou have written, I fear that this is definately not a case of a school that can actually be traced to Japan. If you could give us some information about running down your old instructor or anything else that could help I would appreciate it.



Mr. Calkins,

You seem to have missed the above in between all the other questions. I really would like to know about the person who taught you what he claimed was Black Star Ninjitsu. I am sure that if they had people live in as students like in your story, then there much be loads of information and people to talk to availible even now. If you would be so kind as to post some of the relevant information on the person who is the cause for all your mistaken knowledge about ninjitsu I would really appreciate it.


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 5, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Not quite sure what you're saying here. Are saying that Aikijutsu comes from Aikido ? Or in other words, aikijutsu uses the techniques of aikido ?


Aiki Jutsu uses the techniques and makes them more street affective.


----------



## elder999 (May 5, 2005)

elder999 said:
			
		

> Soke Calkins, (Calkins _Soke_?) I see on your webpage that you studied Lo Meng style gung fu. Could you tell us a little about this rare style?


In case you missed this, I'd *really* like to know more about  Toad style gung fu.


----------



## Marginal (May 5, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> Aiki Jutsu uses the techniques and makes them more street affective.


How? Slang? Mannerisms?


----------



## Robert Carver (May 5, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> Aiki Jutsu uses the techniques and makes them more street affective.


OMG! This wouldn't be another case of not being able to pronounce the L would it?


----------



## TimoS (May 5, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> Aiki Jutsu uses the techniques and makes them more street affective.



Must be really high quality martial arts magazines you write in....  How about doing even some basic checking of facts ?


----------



## Bester (May 5, 2005)

I've heard it said that some magazines will accept content from anyone, fact checking not allowed.  Considering some of what I've seen in a few mainstream ones, I believe it.


----------



## Bester (May 5, 2005)

Can we please reopen Horror Stories and move this there?
Please?


----------



## Cryozombie (May 6, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Mr. Calkins,
> 
> You seem to have missed the above in between all the other questions. I really would like to know about the person who taught you what he claimed was Black Star Ninjitsu.


 Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't Black Star Ninjutsu the Style of ninjutsu the Clone Ninjas in American Ninja (uhhhh 3) used?

 In other words, a made up style of Movie ninjutsu?


----------



## Bester (May 6, 2005)

> In other words, a made up style of Movie ninjutsu?



Tew?


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 6, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> I am an Executive Chef and if I open a resturant and sell Mexican food do I have to get permission from the Mexican Government??
> I never claim that my style came from Japan. I only claim that the roots of all Martial Arts including my own came from the same spring as all other Martial Arts. and that All Martial Artist and Styles are Brothers. That is my claim. I use Karate because most of the styles I learned were Karate. Eventhough I did add some Kung-Fu to the system it is not on the top to show as much. My students find it built into the system. You show me one place where I claim to be a member of any Koryo Budo. I state where my training came from and I teack a Basicly Japanese style with hints of American Kenpo, Chinese Kung-Fu, Thai Fighting and Ideas and groups of movements from Korean karate as well. That is why it is called a Blended Mixed Martial Arts system.



No you do not need permission from the mexican goverment to open a "mexican restaurant"  This makes a great interesting question back to you.

Will you claimed your restaurant serving authentic Mexican  food ?   Will you tell customers that you trained with many culinary greats in Mexico and will all the ingredients in your "authentic mexican dish " imported directly from mexico ? 

You are not making claims on these forums that your are a member of koryu budo organization, but your are advertising to the general public that you are by flashing all things Japanese.   

How can you claim lineage back to japan when you practically do not have the training and rank ?  37 years in the art you loved so much and yet the highest you have ever achieved is nidan ? 

I am still curious as to which organization ranked you shodan in Aikido and Jujitsu ?


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 6, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> Yami-Umi-Do was created By Mark Wagner based on Isshin-Ryu, Shotakan and Shorin Ryu. All he had ranks in and He also worked with Angi Uezu. When he FORMILIZED Tsunami-Ryu he had it done throught the help of the JKA.



You keep using this word " Formalized "  or "Formilized" what exactly does this mean ?  I'll repeat the question.  Is Tsunami Ryu affiliated with the JKA (Japan Karate Association) ?   and how did JKA assisted Tsunami Ryu ?


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 6, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> First of all It is Calkins not Calkin... Also I never said that Ashida Kim wrote great books I said that he did great things for tha art. Look at David Caradine. He had very little training when he walk the world in Kung-Fu but it was great for the art. And yes I have bought some of his books in the past along with SK Hayes and others I have a wide libarary of matial arts books.



I apologized for spelling error of your name.  :asian:    

Mr. Calkin*s* for a writer, you sir is the most misinformed and have the most innacurate facts of the martial arts considering you have a library at your disposal. It is a common knowledge that Ashida did more damage to the ninjutsu community reputation far more than you can imagine.


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 6, 2005)

SokeCalkins said:
			
		

> I came to this site to share opinion and views It was me that people pointed at. I now where my art and training came from. I never asked you to prove your self. I respect your statements and Would never doubt you like you have done to me. I do not knoe you so I have no way to disprove anything you say.. But you seem to Know me. Have we met in a Past Life, Do you Watch me train through my Dojo Window....? How do you know me well enough to point fingers and say that what I do and who I am is fake...? You don't.



Mr Calkins, I do not have to prove anything as I never made any claimed of being a master or a Soke.  In this day and age, The internet has made the martial arts community closer than before.  Frauds and fakes alike are being exposed everyday. 

No ! We have not met in the past life, nor have  I ever peeped at your dojo's window.  I never  accused you of being a fake.  Your credentials came to play when you struted into this forum. People who makes claims such as yourself are bound to be questioned from the start, thus you became a fair game.


----------



## Don Roley (May 6, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't Black Star Ninjutsu the Style of ninjutsu the Clone Ninjas in American Ninja (uhhhh 3) used?
> 
> In other words, a made up style of Movie ninjutsu?



Except that Mr Calkins claims to have been taught it prior to that movie. the following is from his web site.



> In November of 1975 Soke found himself in Garlin Tx. Here he met Master David Frost of the Black Star Ninjitsu Academy. This was a live in academy and Soke lived and trained at the academy for until August of 1976.



I cannot find anything other than this on a web search. The details are rather interesting to me. I can't understand why Mr Calkins is rudely ignroing my requests for some more verifiable information on his personal experiences with this school.


----------



## elder999 (May 6, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Except that Mr Calkins claims to have been taught it prior to that movie. the following is from his web site.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find anything other than this on a web search. The details are rather interesting to me. I can't understand why Mr Calkins is rudely ignroing my requests for some more verifiable information on his personal experiences with this school.


  Well, a web search on "Lo Meng," or  (hehe) _Invincible Toad Style_  (hehe) will reveal two  other references:

_Five Deadly Venoms_-a kung fu cinema classic from the 70's, and _ Kung Fu Hustle_-a recent (and hilarious!) cinematic offering featuring a villain who practices Toad style gung fu.

  Soke Calkins probably watches a lot of "training videos."


----------



## Michael Billings (May 6, 2005)

> In November of 1975 Soke found himself in *Garlin Tx.* Here he met Master David Frost of the Black Star Ninjitsu Academy. This was a live in academy and Soke lived and trained at the academy for until August of 1976.


 Please note i am a native Texan, working for the state, (plus the big map of Texas in my office required for my job due to my hearing officers convening hearings in every county in Texas) AND after having done a Google search ... there is no Garlin, Tx.

 -Michael


----------



## The Kai (May 6, 2005)

Maybe it's a hidden Ninja Town??


----------



## chinto01 (May 6, 2005)

My friends. I believe we have done what we intended to do and that was to let people know that this individual may be a questionable instructor who developed his own system and  was granted a title with an organization that lacks credibility in itself. We have done this by asking him the tough questions which he failed to answer. I believe it may be time to end this inquisition of him before it turns into a name calling festival. I have the answers I am looking for and that is fine for me but if we keep going and it gets to the point where we are insulting him and taking cheap shots at him then we as martial artists are no better than the common bully on the street. My advise to the moderators of this forum is to lock it in order to avoid further confrontation and name calling.


----------



## Don Roley (May 6, 2005)

chinto01 said:
			
		

> My advise to the moderators of this forum is to lock it in order to avoid further confrontation and name calling.



I think it would be better if we back off of posting and allow Mr Calkins a chance to respond to what has been prestented here. Things look very, very bad for him right now. But to close the thread right now would be unfair to him. 

I do not want a case like we have seen in the past where things were taken in a different direction by the person under the spotlight. Every time we see that instead of dealing with the questions/problems on the table it has turned out that the person in question is a fraud. If Mr Calkins does the same thing, then things will appear even worse in our eyes.

But to not give him the chance to respond at all would just be a damning mark against him and unfair. 

So I think that if people were to back off of posting any comments and see if Mr Calkins can give adequate answers to the questions of his claims about Black Star ninjitsu, Toad style kung fu, the city in Texas that does not seem to exist, etc it would be much fairer for all involved. If this thread is closed, then Mr Calkins could think that he does not have to respond to these questions and just continue on posting here at martialtalk. That would cause a heck of a lot more friction here in the long run. I am one of the moderators now and don't like friction. So I would like him to have a chance to respond here and do so ASAP.


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 6, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I think it would be better if we back off of posting and allow Mr Calkins a chance to respond to what has been prestented here. Things look very, very bad for him right now. But to close the thread right now would be unfair to him.




I am in agreement with you here Don !


----------



## Cryozombie (May 6, 2005)

Don, one last post and I will let this be...

 I want to apologise for my previous post, Black Star Ninjutsu is not the style of the clone ninjas in American Ninja 3: Blood Hunt.

 A google search reveals that it is the Style of the run of the mill ninjas in the original American Ninja.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (May 6, 2005)

glad that was straightened out.....lol


----------



## Corporal Hicks (May 6, 2005)

*This style of defense was important to Soke because he didn't like the fighting styles that lead to hurting your opponent!*




*That was taken from his above site! I've never noticed this thread before, but what the hell is that about?*

*You dont want to hurt anybody? *

*How are you going fight somebody in a self defence situation then? Tickle them?*


----------



## TimoS (May 6, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> How are you going fight somebody in a self defence situation then? Tickle them?



How about by telling jokes ? :lol:


----------



## Ceicei (May 6, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Please note i am a native Texan, working for the state, (plus the big map of Texas in my office required for my job due to my hearing officers convening hearings in every county in Texas) AND after having done a Google search ... there is no Garlin, Tx.
> 
> -Michael


 He might have meant Garland, TX. Having lived in Houston, I've seen some people living elsewhere misspell Garlin for Garland. I don't know if that is what happened here, but...I would think a person training in a certain town should know how to spell the name. :idunno: He might have been away from there for quite a while. At the very least, allow him to explain the location/proximity of that town to a larger city. Where it is located might be a very small one and not always present on some maps.

   - Ceicei


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 6, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> Can we please reopen Horror Stories and move this there?
> Please?



I second this motion as it pretty much qualify as one.


----------



## ginshun (May 6, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> *This style of defense was important to Soke because he didn't like the fighting styles that lead to hurting your opponent!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, in defense of that statement, I believe one of the main philosophies in aikido is to not harm your oppenent. I don't study it though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## The Kai (May 6, 2005)

Aikido is to redirect your opponet's motion harm himself, kind of a fine line between if you are hurting him or "letting" him hurt himself

Rather pragmatically Aikido avoids the attack 1st.  What these guy is talking about is letting someone hit you till they are too tired to go on!!


----------



## Corporal Hicks (May 6, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Aikido is to redirect your opponet's motion harm himself, kind of a fine line between if you are hurting him or "letting" him hurt himself
> 
> Rather pragmatically Aikido avoids the attack 1st. What these guy is talking about is letting someone hit you till they are too tired to go on!!


Comment taken! I was merely stating the fact that it seemed as though he was against hurting your enemy, in any situation. I dont know much about Aikido apart from the fact that it re-directs your opponents force using locks and throws, I have nothing against the art, moreover I am rather fasincated by it and I do wish to train in it but it is not in my area.

I was merely stating that his wording seemed to hit me as being against the whole concept of self defence. Defending yourself in a self defence situation usually requires hurting your opponent in some form or another. I'm sorry if it offended!

Kind Regards


----------



## The Kai (May 6, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Comment taken! I was merely stating the fact that it seemed as though he was against hurting your enemy, in any situation. I dont know much about Aikido apart from the fact that it re-directs your opponents force using locks and throws, I have nothing against the art, moreover I am rather fasincated by it and I do wish to train in it but it is not in my area.
> 
> I was merely stating that his wording seemed to hit me as being against the whole concept of self defence. Defending yourself in a self defence situation usually requires hurting your opponent in some form or another. I'm sorry if it offended!
> 
> Kind Regards


 
No sweat- In fact it is one of those things that makes me grind me teeth also.  The assunption that "I"m such a bad motor scoter that I better not hit the other guy" school of martial arts.  I wonder how many of these guys got introduced to the curb??


----------



## BlackCatBonz (May 6, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> No sweat- In fact it is one of those things that makes me grind me teeth also. The assunption that "I"m such a bad motor scoter that I better not hit the other guy" school of martial arts. I wonder how many of these guys got introduced to the curb??


i introduced a few during my bouncing days


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2005)

> I've seen some people living elsewhere misspell Garlin for Garland.


 its the accent. lol. in South Carolina (i'm from WA state) i thought they were saying summer. they were saying Sumter or something like that.....



> I was merely stating the fact that it seemed as though he was against hurting your enemy, in any situation.


from what i've studied on Ueshiba o sensei, his early years were just the opposite. he actually liked the physical "violent" side jujutsu had to offer. it was after he became interested and practiced Omoto kyo (branch of shinto) that he developed a more spiritual art.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 7, 2005)

David Moore website-Can anyone post a direct link here for it?


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 7, 2005)

Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> A.) Mr Calkins, I do not have to prove anything as I never made any claimed of being a master or a Soke. In this day and age, The internet has made the martial arts community closer than before. Frauds and fakes alike are being exposed everyday.
> 
> B.) No ! We have not met in the past life, nor have I ever peeped at your dojo's window. I never accused you of being a fake. Your credentials came to play when you struted into this forum. People who makes claims such as yourself are bound to be questioned from the start, thus you became a fair game.


A.) So true. If such was around for me between the late 60's-early 70's, I probably would have not trained with two particular instrcutors. However, I did learn some methods/routines that were not shown anywhere else that I use/teach still today. I dont lay claim to the rank that was bestowed from these two so easily. But I certainly give reference and information about them directly to my students with also "side-commentary". With that, I cannot state that I do not use such in my teaching and skills. Thus these formulate, with other past experience, to create something new. Whereas, I am too modest to create a high rank for my self, I have to examine real hard what would be the criteria to create a new system be? (Anyone care to answer this last question?)

B.) Yes, I think you were bring polite by not calling him fake. And given that someone posts information in such detail with data that is not understood or not agreed upon by others, then the postee should be ready for a barage of questions from it. But I see many are being polite about asking him questions and giving their opinions. I don't seem any harm or foul if everyone remains polite about it.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 7, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Please note i am a native Texan, working for the state, (plus the big map of Texas in my office required for my job due to my hearing officers convening hearings in every county in Texas) AND after having done a Google search ... there is no Garlin, Tx. -Michael


Not trying to take sides...but the guy has a prblem with grammer/spelling...perhaps he meant Garland, Texas?


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 7, 2005)

chinto01 said:
			
		

> My friends. I believe we have done what we intended to do and that was to let people know that this individual may be a questionable instructor who developed his own system and was granted a title with an organization that lacks credibility in itself. We have done this by asking him the tough questions which he failed to answer. I believe it may be time to end this inquisition of him before it turns into a name calling festival. I have the answers I am looking for and that is fine for me but if we keep going and it gets to the point where we are insulting him and taking cheap shots at him then we as martial artists are no better than the common bully on the street. My advise to the moderators of this forum is to lock it in order to avoid further confrontation and name calling.


VERY WELL SAID :asian::asian::asian::asian::asian: (instead of five stars-five bows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## dearnis.com (May 7, 2005)

I normally leave these threads alone, but ....



> Such as Aikido is the traditional and Aiki-Jitsu takes Akik training and makes it more combat ready.



Do you even know who the founder of Aikido was, when he named the art, and what his primary art of study was prior?  Come on.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 7, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> I normally leave these threads alone, but ....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know who the founder of Aikido was, when he named the art, and what his primary art of study was prior? Come on.


Maybe he does but has trouble conveyingwhat he means? my composition is hard at time, for people to understand.

BTW-Mustangs are.....negative comment ...negative coment......
IMHO, too popular, trendy, over-rated. But hey, like martial arts-whatever "floats your boat"


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2005)

I must say that this thread is takeing some drifts from time to time  can we try to stay with the 1st post as a guide please


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 7, 2005)

chinto01 said:
			
		

> Membership into the World Combat Martial Artists Association is open to all reality Combat Martial Arts instructors and practitioners, regardless of style or system, who believe in the practice and instruction of close quarter reality Martial Arts, for military, law enforcement, corporate/executive security and street self defense.
> We are a young & growing association with our lifeblood dependant on a thriving membership roster of highly qualified and respected individuals. As our memberships expand, so will the benefits of being a part of the WCMAA. Already our roster contains an impressive list of world renowned Martial Artists from the United States, Indonesia, Sweden, Russia, England, Germany, Canada, Denmark, Romania, Isreal, Pakistan, India, Iran and China, and the list is growing.
> *Important Note* The WCMAA does not sell, award or issue rank, nor do we grant Sokeship, Headfounder or Grandmaster titles. We only give recognition to the individuals accomplishments and developements that have been recognised and registered by legitimate and verifiable organisations, associations and federations, and the members alone are responsible for all rank & title claimed.
> Membership applications are reviewed bi-yearly.


So, youre saying that one, or some of his certs from this particular organization, does not recognize his title/rank claim?


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 7, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> B.) Yes, I think you were bring polite by not calling him fake. And given that someone posts information in such detail with data that is not understood or not agreed upon by others, then the postee should be ready for a barage of questions from it. But I see many are being polite about asking him questions and giving their opinions. I don't seem any harm or foul if everyone remains polite about it.




Thanks 47 Martialman, Calkins attitude when asked certain gap in his history saw the line of questioning as a personal attack against him. If Gichin Funakoshi were to log into this forum with a heading "founder of Shotokan" I am sure we would all want to know about his art as well as his background. I am sure Funakoshi would not have any problem responding to any line of questioning thrown at him.

Calikins however, chose to run and hide  as evident on this thead:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23966&page=1&pp=15

If he believed so much in himself , then he should stand firm and defend his art and himself.


----------



## Bester (May 7, 2005)

Calkins-Sagi chooses to believe that he is being persecuted, and that we are all lost lambs in the "Brotherhood".  The possibility that his facts may be in error is not acceptable to him.  So he chooses to leave us, and go back to where he will be held in high esteem as the martial arts innovator he professes to be.  Better to be a big fish in the little pond eh?


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 7, 2005)

Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Thanks 47 Martialman, Calkins attitude when asked certain gap in his history saw the line of questioning as a personal attack against him..


I had been there with some too. And felt I got "attacked" also somewhere. But, I will not consent to have someone make me feel inferior. However, on the other side of the coin, I will not consent to claim such a status knowing that I have much much more to learn. Does this make sense?



			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> If Gichin Funakoshi were to log into this forum with a heading "founder of Shotokan" I am sure we would all want to know about his art as well as his background. I am sure Funakoshi would not have any problem responding to any line of questioning thrown at him..


How can it be said what he would do. He may not want to come forth in the first place. Remember, he himself, took foundations from other sources and called it his own. Would those other sources come forth and state that he is not genuine?



			
				Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Calikins however, chose to run and hide as evident on this thead:
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23966&page=1&pp=15
> 
> If he believed so much in himself , then he should stand firm and defend his art and himself.


I think he had in that thread. Rather anyone accepts it is on them. It did have some interesting info mixed in that.

For example:
I would not have state this:
_I never tryed to put my self in the light if the great masters of old by taking this title or rank._
Especially if any great master(s) of old did not claim such. It is like he is saying that he is "higher" than they. But careful, I say 'like", because he has a different way to compose and convey. Same as I , could be mis-interpreted.

_This also:_
The Fact that the Japanese have trouble pronouncing the "L" would make Shaolin = Shorin And Ryu is Style. Shaolin Style To Shorin Ryu...

I dont think it has to do with their pronounciation and a lot to do with etymology and language differences/developments/romantization.

For sure can someone speaking Chinese understand someone speaking Japanese?

I think what we have, per the case of Shaolin = Shorin , whatever, is not pronounciation, but romatciziation. If the Japanese call Ch'en- Zen, and it is the same, than is it of pronounciation or adaptation? (Same as Bodhidharma/Daruma)

Just as one can see a English word in Latin. Or I can read/translate a Spanish word from simularities to English or a word understood. Does this make me fluid in these? Does that make it sound right for me to say how it is pronounced, not knowing other data? But given the simularities, they may have the same meaning.

Heck, where I was from, Soke can be taken as something offensive. The common wealth there will not understand it, so I wouldnt desire to use it. The same as "Dan". But they have a general understanding what Karate is. Can't I use that?


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2005)

Folks I know you all feel this is a hot topic  but Martialtalk was not set up as a fraud busting area or a place to hunt witches.  Personal attacks are discouraged .
If you wish to discuss the merits of what this man teaches go ahead, but 

Mod. Note. 

Please, keep the conversation on topic..

Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level.

Sheldon Bedell

MT mod


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 7, 2005)

Agreed.

I did email Mr Calkins to keep his info to himself. As with anyone, I do not need to know someone's background in order to read and enjoy their posts.


----------



## clfsean (May 7, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> I think what we have, per the case of Shaolin = Shorin , whatever, is not pronounciation, but romatciziation. If the Japanese call Ch'en- Zen, and it is the same, than is it of pronounciation or adaptation? (Same as Bodhidharma/Daruma)


Chan... not Chen.


----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2005)

I went back and re read the first post....and....



> and have been listed as (Basicly Unchoakable.)


to all the BJJer's out there.....this guy has never rolled with us.....:ultracool 


BTW, it has been mentioned on this site trillions of times but....Ashida Kim is a fake *** fraud. masses or not. now, if I said I train in Ninjutsu, even some "10th dans" would laugh at me.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 8, 2005)

clfsean said:
			
		

> Chan... not Chen.


Yes, we all must correct each others typin errors........


----------



## clfsean (May 8, 2005)

Only because it appears necessary more often than not. Something that shouldn't be necessary given your vast amount of time & knowledge...:jedi1:


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 8, 2005)

clfsean said:
			
		

> Only because it appears necessary more often than not. Something that shouldn't be necessary given your vast amount of time & knowledge...:jedi1:


Hey, I try to catch my own errors. As usual, feel free to point them out. However, everyone makes 'em.


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (May 15, 2005)

Bump to the top:

Bruce , some questions are still no answered !  We are still waiting.


----------



## Tripitaka of AA (May 15, 2005)

I think "Time will tell".

Sadly, in many cases, it is only through the end-product that we may judge the skill of the creator. It is a sad truth that the disaffected and disappointed students of a fake may take many years to fully realise how far they've been led down the wrong path. Threads like this, when carried out correctly, can help to prevent some people falling victim to inappropriate training.

I think that several of the more prolific posters on this thread have come from a background where they were "fooled" into thinking they were being taught an authentic, effective and proven style... only to discover that the gaps in their Teachers knowledge were being papered over with Lies, and the holes in the techniques would lead to weaknesses/injuries/wasted-effort. This probably accounts for some of the enthusiasm in reaching out and attempting to protect the unsuspecting.

Learning a technique from a Shodan, or a Go-dan, can be a very different experience. The subtleties of form, the solutions to problems, the correction of errors are all reliant on the teacher knowing his stuff. Teaching a bit-of-dis and a bit-of-dat from a limited base is asking people to believe that you have _mastered_ a style just by watching it.


Some of the latest generation of "Masters" will point out that many of the most respected styles were created by people who lacked the kind of qualifications that would satisfy the readers of this forum. But this observation misses a crucial element in the make-up of people like Funakoshi, Mas Oyama, Jigoro Kano, etc ... they were Genius.


----------



## The Kai (May 16, 2005)

_"He trained my in the styles of Shaolin Kung-Fu and the Animal Styles. He also trained me (Or should I say started me on my training in Iron Shirt Qi-Kung.* I know my web site calls it Toad Style* and talks about making the body like steel... But that is advertising. "_

Is the style called Toad style or did you make that up?  You began traininmg inthis style when you were 7 years old and left when you were 9 years old.  So in 2 years time as a child you learned the Iron body style?


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 16, 2005)

Tripitaka of AA said:
			
		

> I think "Time will tell".
> 
> A.) Sadly, in many cases, it is only through the end-product that we may judge the skill of the creator. It is a sad truth that the disaffected and disappointed students of a fake may take many years to fully realise how far they've been led down the wrong path. Threads like this, when carried out correctly, can help to prevent some people falling victim to inappropriate training.
> 
> ...


VERY nicely written David.  :asian:

A.) Some may never realise. They develop a mindset or denial. Those may not even think of comong to a forum.thread, based upon their adherence to what they are told or lead to believe.

B.) Absolutely. Ar first I was embarassed to state such happening to me personally, but I openly admit it. I am pleased it only happened in my youth and beginning years. For that Iwas able to still learn/train with others afterwards.  Those "supposed" masters were, by information, teachers. I had learn some things from them. But I am the wiser to certain claims and mythology.

C.) True. It willseem a scant collection of things learned will not be sufficient to state or lay claim to anything worth repeating or claiming. However, say someone that had spent, for example 5 or more years, before moving on, has more to offer.

D.) And though those masters were Genuises, as with human aspiration, surely genuises can become existant in any era.


----------



## Shogun (May 16, 2005)

I still cant get over that unchokable thing......rediculous


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 17, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> I still cant get over that unchokable thing......rediculous


I agree.  I could see if you had a 30 inch neck or wore a special neck brace.


----------



## ginshun (May 17, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> I still cant get over that unchokable thing......rediculous


 I bet there are a few people on here who would love to test that out.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 17, 2005)

He did have a open invitation if anyone was in his area......


----------



## madcoder (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes!


			
				Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> *This style of defense was important to Soke because he didn't like the fighting styles that lead to hurting your opponent!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Kai (Jun 24, 2005)

_Our System of Fusho-Satori-Ryu has 6 set and 2 that you build.
Nishichio Kata, Taikiyoko Kata, Kicking Set,Advanced Form Nishichio Kata, Kata Seisan & Bassai Dai.
Then you have to Make your own Empty Hand Kata and then a Weapon Kata_

Wow, not a lot of Kata, especially when you take into account this is a hughly overranked Soke.  Oddly enough there seems to be no reflections in the sllaybus of his Ninjitsu or Kung Fu training.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 3, 2012)

Saw this on youtube today...  thought some of you would like to see "Soke" in action using his iron shirt defense.

[video=youtube_share;FJMoPaDod-s]http://youtu.be/FJMoPaDod-s[/video]


----------

